# Worms on live rock



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

I have been slowly adding live rock to my fish only tank. I just noticed some worms on the live rock. I am assuming these are brissel worms? Are they bad and how do I get rid of them? The rock was "cured" when I bought them.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well you will find alot of little things on your rock. Its amazing how mayt things can live in the rock. Just leave the bristle worms alone for now. they wont bother anything.


----------



## DoubleT (Dec 28, 2006)

I plan to add some soft coral eventually. Will I need to deal with this before I put corals in?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

no, they shouldnt bother your corals. bristle worms are rather hard to try and catch, they are so quick and retracting.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

If they are indeed bristle worms. They were thought to be bad for a tank, but as I have browsed around I am hearing that they are actually good for a tank in small numbers. If they are actually bothering you. What you can do is go to the tank in the middle of the night and try to catch them. But they are hard to catch.


----------

